# ¡4000!  ¡4000++!  ¡Cubanboy está mas allá!



## frida-nc

Nuestro muy valioso *Cubanboy* tiene mas de 4000 aportes en *MUY poco *tiempo!  Además, se ha mostrado uno de los más amables y listos para ayudar de entre los foreros.

Cubanboy, agradecemos tus aportaciones, que ayudan a hacer del foro la  fuente de riquezas que es.
¡Muchos abrazos! 
frida


----------



## Fernita

*Dear Cubanboy,*

*CONGRATULATIONS ON YOU BRILLIANT POSTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Además, la verdad es que sos un forero sumamente amable, inteligente, eficiente y personalmente, te agradezco toda tu valiosísima ayuda.*

*Con todo mi cariño**,*

*Fernita.*​


----------



## romarsan

FELICIDADES CUBAN
Inteligente, divertido, amable...
Siempre un placer encontrarme contigo
Besos
Rosalía​


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*¡Felicidades Cubanboy por tus 4000 posts!*
*Gracias por toda la ayuda que nos has ofrecido...*
*¡Que vengan muchos más!*
*Cristina *


----------



## Tampiqueña

*¡Felicidades Cubanboy!*​ 
Gracias por las 4,000 veces que has dejado constancia de tus conocimientos, gracias por tu amabilidad y gracias por tu ayuda ​ 
Un abrazo,
Beatriz/Tampiqueña​


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Holas Cubanboy!

¡Felicitaciones también! No es poca cosa el aportar más de 4000 tan agudos. Hay que reconocer en ti a un forero inteligente, dedicado y con filo (por lo agudo eh ) Espero que siempre estés ahí aportando luz en las consultas de los foros, y dándonos la mano a todos los que las necesitamos.

Un fuerte abrazo,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## cesarduck

*FELICIDADES!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*cubanoboy te lo mereces.eres un muy buen ejemplo a seguir para todo el foro.sigue asi!!*

*mucha suerte.*


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Caramba! ¿Ya por los 4k? ¿Y los 3000? ¿Seguro que cuenta bien este cacharro? Enhorabuena chico ¡Esto no lo hace cualquiera! Y menos con tu nivel.

Un abrazo.

RIU


----------



## Soledad Medina

*¡Felicidades, mi querido y admirado Cubanboy!!!!*

*Me alegran mucho tus 4000 extraordinarios aportes que te convierten en un forero estrella de WordReference, pero también quiero destacar tu generosidad y cortesía, tu contagiosa alegría y esa chispa innata del cubano que no te abandona ni un solo momento. *

*Sabes que para mí es un honor tenerte de amigo y que a pesar de la distancia física nos sentimos unidos en nuestro amor a la tierra que nos vio nacer.*

*Un abrazo con todo mi cariño*
*Soledad*


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Cubanboy por tus 4.000 aportes cada uno mejor que el anterior.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## alacant

Congratulations to our Cuban gentleman!

Always so polite and patient, it is a real pleasure to know you.

Big hugs, Alacant


----------



## Cubanboy

Wow! Debo confensar Frida y el resto de las chicas y los chicos que ya no esperaba una felicitación porque pasé por encima de los 4000 y me dije 'parece que se han olvidado de mí en esta ocasión, y no voy a repetir lo que hice cuando llegué a los 2000 al autofelicitarme'. Conozco este foro desde el 2004 pero en aquella época no tenía acceso a Internet y no me pudé registrar. Ahora me arrepiento porque me perdí dos buenos años de compartir y aprender con ustedes que son brillantes e increíbles. En estos días he participado a diario en el foro, pero estoy muy ocupado con el trabajo y me da pena no poder contestar cada uno de los mensajes publicados en este hilo. Sin embargo, sí voy a agradecer cada uno de los ya publicados y todos aquellos por publicar.
Les deseo a todos buena suerte, mucha salud y que sigan compartiendo conmigo en este excelente lugar donde todos somos uno solo a pesar de las diferencias en cuanto a la cultura, religión, idiosincrasia, etc. Antes de terminar debo decir que mi amiga Soledad siempre me saca las lágrimas cuando leo sus felicitaciones y es algo que no puedo evitar. Evidentemente la 'sangre de la raza cubana (sí porque eso siempre decimos que los cubanos somos una 'raza' diferente) nos llama y nos une'.
Bueno, una vez más agradezco todas las felicitaciones y siempre es un gran placer para mí estar en este foro.
Saludos cordiales.
CB.


----------



## María Madrid

Muchísimas felicidades!!! Tengo que agradecerte tu ayuda impagable, no sólo cuando me has contestado directamente, sino por la enorme cantidad de ocasiones en las que buscando en hilos antiguos tus respuestas me han dado exactamente la información que necesitaba. Confío en que sigas regalándonos tan excelentes aportes, pues antes o después también serán de gran ayuda para muchos otros.


----------



## Eva Maria

Querido, estimado, apreciado y admirado Cuban,

¿Quién puede olvidarse del cubano más cariñoso y dulce del foro? (Ejem... ¿cómo le digo que no vi el congrats dedicado a él colgado hace ya tropecientos días? )

¿Cómo puede pasar desapercibido un hombre tan amable y generoso en tu dedicación a ayudar a los demás como tú? (Si le digo que el "¡4.000! ¡4.000++!" escrito por Frida antes de su nombre me lió totalmente, ¿se lo creerá? Aparte de que piense "¡Será peazo zopenca!", quiero decir... )

Pero si ya sabes que te queremos y te lo hemos dicho tantas veces que ya creíamos que lo tenías clarísimo dentro de tu gran corazón (Me parece que no va a colar... )

Bueno, lo que cuenta al fin y al cabo es asomar la nariz por aquí para decirte:

No dejes de regalarnos tu imprescindible presencia porque te necesitamos entre nosotr@s, ¡sobre todo yo! (Esto funcionará, creo... )

Besos 4.000! (¡Esto siempre funciona! )

Eva Maria


----------



## krolaina

Querido AMIGO (da gracias a que no sé poner las mayúsculas más grandes...):

Siento el retraso...........muchísimo! pero no podía dejar pasar la ocasión para felicitarte. Gracias por tu amistad y por tus múltiples muestras de cariño. ¡Y por las flores! Pero si me permites hoy te las mando yo a ti...a ver... que busque un ramo bien grandote... ¿éste? aunque casi prefiero mandarte algo menos ostentoso y que seguro te gusta más... esa flor típica de tu amada Cuba... clic.

Enhorabuena por ese trabajo tan útil que desempeñas aquí, por toda la ayuda que nos das día a día. 

Yo te mando 5000 besos... para ser más que Eva...claro.


----------



## Masood

How could I miss out on this one?
Well done, CubanBoy and many thanks for all your help.

Cheers!
Masood


----------



## fsabroso

Wow Cubanboy, eres muy apreciado por aquí, y es porque te lo has ganado.

Muchas felicidades, y sobretodo Muchas Gracias! por toda tu ayuda.


----------



## Rayines

Cubanboy said:


> ......y me dije 'parece que se han olvidado de mí en esta ocasión, y no voy a repetir lo que hice cuando llegué a los 2000 al autofelicitarme'.........


Jajaja...éste fue tu signo original en el foro, no aparentar falsa modestia. *¡¡Felicitaciones, y que puedas seguir generando los mismos afectos que hasta ahora!! *


----------



## Eva Maria

krolaina said:


> Yo te mando 5000 besos


 


			
				Eva Maria said:
			
		

> Besos 4.000!


 
No te quejarás, Cuba! Si me salen las cuentas - es que soy de letras - entre Carol y yo te hemos dado 9.000 besos!!!! Más rebesado imposible!

Estimada Karol, últimamente vamos en plan gemelas siamesas a poner congrats! Me siento como "pegada" a ti! Jajajaja! (A ver quién llega primera al siguiente congrats!!!)

Eva


----------



## CarolMamkny

Bueno Cubanboy no podia dejar pasar esta oportunidad y felicitar al forero que siempre responder mis preguntas más dificiles  . Un abrazo y otros miles de besos para completar los de Karol y Eva Maria.

¡Felicitaciones Cubano!


----------



## scotu

Let me add one more to the rest, congratulations, keep up the nice work.

scotu


----------



## UVA-Q

Hola Cuban!!!!!!!! Cómo es que haces para estar siempre atento a todas nuestras dudas!!! Tienes manos extras?? No importa, me felicito cada día, cada post por haberme topado con este maravilloso "lugar" en donde encuentro siempre a gente tan solícita como tú.  ¡¡¡Muchas Gracias!!!

Por favor, disculpa mi demora 

Saludos


----------



## Tezzaluna

*Queridísimo Cubanboy,*

*What is there left to say that has not already been so eloquently expressed by my fellow foreros?*

*Congratulations, and thank you 4000 times for your intelligence, your insight, and above all, for being todo un caballero.*

*Hugs.*

*TezzaLuna*


----------

